# Scooter Hire licence



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

I have a normal UK driving licence to drive a car only. Will I be able to legally hire a scooter in Portugal or do I need a specific bike part of the driving licence?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends on *when your UK D/L was first granted* pre 2001 you can drive a moped max 50cc but not a scooter.
For a scooter you would need to have passed the motorcycle test at time. So the answers no, unless you now take test and have cat AM added to your D/L

If you are a Resident then your UK D/L must be registered with IMTT and if already registered you would need to exchange to add the AM moped, scooter cat and take a test for same


----------

